# SKYR Icelandic yoghurt



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Does anyone eat this at all?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Loads on here eat it, awesome stuff

Mix half a tub with a scoop of flavoured whey for a treat


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Half a tub with 30g whey and 20g Almond butter every night before bed! Awesome meal


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm currently just eating my first pot as we speak it's bloody amazing, I normally only get the Asda greek style yoghurt.

I will try that, will it work with chocolate whey?

Asda have got the 450g tubs on offer 2 for £2 quid which is the cheapest I have seen it before........might be worth a look???


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

gave me belly ache maybe because i ate a whole tub the big one


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Half a tub with 30g whey and 20g Almond butter every night before bed! Awesome meal


I have just put a tub over 150g granola and it tastes bloody awesome!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Robhall2805 said:


> I'm currently just eating my first pot as we speak it's bloody amazing, I normally only get the Asda greek style yoghurt.
> 
> I will try that, will it work with chocolate whey?
> 
> Asda have got the 450g tubs on offer 2 for £2 quid which is the cheapest I have seen it before........might be worth a look???


I've always found chocolate whey doesn't mix well with yoghurt or quark. I prefer white chocolate, jammie biscuit, caramel flavours etc...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

It's very nice, only problem is my local Tesco is slowly upping the price  .


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Big ape said:


> gave me belly ache maybe because i ate a whole tub the big one


Bloats me too if I eat too much of it, which I did when I had the Honey flavoured one!

Bloat doesn't last too long though.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Bloats me too if I eat too much of it, which I did when I had the Honey flavoured one!
> 
> Bloat doesn't last too long though.


Yeah i had the strawberry aswell honey was probably my favourite


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Big ape said:


> Yeah i had the strawberry aswell honey was probably my favourite


Yeah I preferred the honey one too although my favourite is mixing my own with whey 

The honey one reminded me of eating breakfast in Cyprus :cool2: take me back!!


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Slam down 450g/900g a day eveeryday, lul.


I would if I could! Currently having 225g with 35g peanut butter and some zero calorie syrup .... tastes so good!!!!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Eat it every other day stuffs lovely and thick , plus bonus protein


----------



## T-Bone90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Fantastic stuff! Can't say I care too much for the natural and honey flavour but absolutely love the strawberry. Eat it every day!


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Great with honey, prefer full fat Total though


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I eat it when it's cheap, but prefer Tesco Finest 0% fat Greek Yoghurt, or even better Fage. I have half a tub before bed on workout days of one of these, with either sugar free flavouring or dextrose depending on the macros I want.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 23, 2015)

I can't stand the bitterness, tried holding my breath to stop the taste but it lingers.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I love the stuff.

Arla also do this. It's quark with blueberries.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Amazing stuff. 45g protein in a tub, strawberry tastes good, I need to mix something in with plain or honey.

Im eating a tub of plain with a scoop of flavoured whey most days ATM don't know if I can even digest all that protein in one sitting but it tastes gooood and helps with my eternal heartburn.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

I found it too thick.

Been using lancashire farm bio yoghurt £1.35 per kg tub. Macros arent nearly as good but i can stomach 500g a time of this stuff.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

its fu**ing horrible , its like eating gloss paint.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I can't stand the bitterness, tried holding my breath to stop the taste but it lingers.


Yeah, I find it more bitter than say Fage, and thicker too. But when it's £1 a pot I'll go with it to save some money.


----------



## nibor (Jun 23, 2015)

Just finished off a pot of strawberry flavour


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I found it to be pretty much identical to quark.

Was ok with some MP flavdrops in it, can't see what all the fuss is a about though other than it's got a fair whack of protein in it.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

The plain one is rank on it's own. Add some flavouring to it!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Was having this but now I'm on full fat Greek yogurt and they only do zero fat, sad times

Really nice thought with some whey mixed in and dark choc sprinkled on top!


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


>


F*cking best post ever!!!!

Killed me


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

> Loads on here eat it, awesome stuff
> 
> Mix half a tub with a scoop of flavoured whey for a treat


Exactly what i do.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If people are buying the unflavoured stuff and adding protein powder then just buy quark, it's just the same but cheaper.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Smitch said:


> If people are buying the unflavoured stuff and adding protein powder then just buy quark, it's just the same but cheaper.


I just had a bit of a Google and there is a product called Srla Protein which actually is quark, so I think Skyr is something different, but if they're similar I may try quark sometime.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Just checked and quark doesn't seem to be cheaper though, at least in Tesco.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Just checked and quark doesn't seem to be cheaper though, at least in Tesco.


I didn't think it was cheaper either...


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Love it. Mixed with Protein powder and Walden farm syrup.


----------

